# Need help on s57 Natural Justice letter



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

Guys I need help!
I got NJ email and have to comment.
I got their email saying 1. when officers called for verification, one of staff member provided name of the other staff members who are working for the company but did not mention your name. ( Our company is small Electrical company having fewer employees)
2. When asking about you, staff member replied you come once or twice a month when work was available.
now this contradicts information I provided that I'm full time permanent employee of the company working 6 days a week. 
Beside the staff in our office which deal with trading, our company has marketing and installation, service and maintenance technicians. these persons work on fields. Im being service and maintenance technician, work on field. now the staff member from the office did not mentioned our name! and just given information about staff members available in office. 
I need all of yours advice on how to comment on this situation? my employer is ready to give whatever declaration he may need to give to prove my employment.


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

Seniors please help???????


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

My suggestion will be to provide with a declaration from someone who you report into, along with his phone number so that he could be contacted. Although, a letter from the HR is the best !

You should show them your appointment letter+ salary slips + Bank Account + Income Tax proof which show that you are being paid consistently, appox the same amount as salary to have been working 6 days a week.

If you have any attendance logs which show number of days attended then that could be shared as well. 

You can ask them to visit the office physically in your presence so that everything is confirmed and clarified.

Hope these should help them sort their concerns.

All the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Further to what whynot Australia as mentioned, the drafting of the reply should be done by an immigration lawyer or at least a MARA agent

The input has anyways has to be given by you, but how to present it for the best effect should be left to the professionals

Cheers


----------



## dunphill70 (Aug 26, 2017)

Andy86 said:


> Guys I need help!
> I got NJ email and have to comment.
> I got their email saying 1. when officers called for verification, one of staff member provided name of the other staff members who are working for the company but did not mention your name. ( Our company is small Electrical company having fewer employees)
> 2. When asking about you, staff member replied you come once or twice a month when work was available.
> ...


Hi,
Ideally first you must write an explanation letter in which you must provide each of the point one by one, secondly if your salary is coming into your account from your employer your can provide relevant evidence and additionally you can also provide a fresh letter of experience from your employer stating that you're currently working with them full time permanent basis 48 hours per week. I hope this it will work for you!

Cheers.


----------



## dunphill70 (Aug 26, 2017)

Andy86 said:


> Guys I need help!
> I got NJ email and have to comment.
> I got their email saying 1. when officers called for verification, one of staff member provided name of the other staff members who are working for the company but did not mention your name. ( Our company is small Electrical company having fewer employees)
> 2. When asking about you, staff member replied you come once or twice a month when work was available.
> ...



Also let me know after verification call how many they took to send you NJ letter???


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> My suggestion will be to provide with a declaration from someone who you report into, along with his phone number so that he could be contacted. Although, a letter from the HR is the best !
> 
> You should show them your appointment letter+ salary slips + Bank Account + Income Tax proof which show that you are being paid consistently, appox the same amount as salary to have been working 6 days a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply,

I'm planning to give declaration from our proprietor, also once affidavit from co-worker. Will request proprietor to send an email to CO regarding the same. Also reference letters from other companies(Clients) where I have provided service on behalf of our company. 

Also provide all other documents you mentioned 

About attendance log, its not possible because I don't visit our office frequently. 

I can ask them to visit the office physically but again the same thing, I'm not available there because of field work.


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Further to what whynot Australia as mentioned, the drafting of the reply should be done by an immigration lawyer or at least a MARA agent
> 
> The input has anyways has to be given by you, but how to present it for the best effect should be left to the professionals
> 
> Cheers


I'm considering your suggestion about MARA agent, have contacted few, waiting for reply. One of them is charging $4500 to prepare my case for NJ!


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

dunphill70 said:


> Hi,
> Ideally first you must write an explanation letter in which you must provide each of the point one by one, secondly if your salary is coming into your account from your employer your can provide relevant evidence and additionally you can also provide a fresh letter of experience from your employer stating that you're currently working with them full time permanent basis 48 hours per week. I hope this it will work for you!
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks dunphill, will consider your suggestion.


----------



## Andy86 (May 20, 2017)

dunphill70 said:


> Also let me know after verification call how many they took to send you NJ letter???


They almost took 2.5 months to send me NJ after verification


----------



## ami27 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Any Update?*

Any update from Co ? 

Can I know your timeline please? 

How you response to N J Letter. What supporting document you have submitted?


----------



## subbu1981 (Oct 5, 2016)

Andy86 said:


> They almost took 2.5 months to send me NJ after verification


Hi Andy,

I also received a NJL on 27th Oct and replied back on 10th Nov. In my case, CO or AHC tried calling my employer but nobody answered the call. Then they sent an email as per details provided in RnR but they did not receive any reply either. hence they issued an NJL asking for an explanation. 

In my reply I attached my explanation letter, letter from my manager , copy of email sent by my manager, bank statements, pay slip, work visa pages. I am waiting anxiously like you.

Wish you and myself best of luck in this tough times.


----------



## krishu1012 (Apr 1, 2018)

Andy86 said:


> Guys I need help!
> I got NJ email and have to comment.
> I got their email saying 1. when officers called for verification, one of staff member provided name of the other staff members who are working for the company but did not mention your name. ( Our company is small Electrical company having fewer employees)
> 2. When asking about you, staff member replied you come once or twice a month when work was available.
> ...


Hi Andy86, i have very similar case like you, i replied to CO in September 2017, still haven't received any update. What about you, have you received any update. Any suggestions what should do and what not to do? Please help.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## krishu1012 (Apr 1, 2018)

subbu1981 said:


> Andy86 said:
> 
> 
> > They almost took 2.5 months to send me NJ after verification
> ...


Any update on your reply??


----------

